# Clapton Coil



## devdev (29/3/14)

I gave the Clapton Coil a try today, as described by Riptrippers in the video below:



It requires getting 0.4mm steel guitar string - R10 at my local music store.

This is a fun coil to make, because you use an electric drill to twist the 32G Kanthal around the guitar wire, and then remove the wire and replace it with 28G Kanthal.








The build went into my KFL+, I think something is definitely not right with this atomiser. It still gurgles, and requires sneezing, and pisses liquid out of the airhole. May ask @TylerD to check it for me at the vape meet, and if he can't get it right, then I am going to need to return it. 

Anyway, 6 wraps = 1 ohm and here she is warming up








Makes nice big clouds of thick vapour. Flavor is not bad, but as things aren't working right with this KFL+ it is hard to say. May transplant the coil into my KF3.1 and see how it works out.

This was definitely an easier coil to make than the inception, as once you have it wrapped around the guitar wire the rest is just a regular coil build.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## BhavZ (29/3/14)

Brilliant job man.. Looks absolutely stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

Nice job there @devdev!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (29/3/14)

Looks fantastic! What resistance did it come out as?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/3/14)

dev these you need to wuck like an aqua. with the cotton in the channels

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (29/3/14)

Wow, that is a creation of stunning awesomeness. Totally blown away. I watched that YouTube vid like 12 times already and have done a perfect job on that coil. It is as perfect, if not better than Riptrippers. You got skill bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie (29/3/14)

I Just love the look of that coil devdev, well done. How do I get the resistance up though. Say 1.3? Add 7th coil? I have a svd.

What helped me with the russian is to think of it as a bird cage type water bottle. As long as there is pressure in the main tank from the chimney o-ring and chimney seals, the juice shouldn't fill over the wick channels. This is why it leaks (actually the liquid self levelling to the point of the air hole then leaking) when you top fill in the absence of this pressure vacuum.

In short query your chimney seals top to bottom.

*edited as typing on my cell phone is a PITA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

That looks spectacular. Now you leave me no choice....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (29/3/14)

Thanks so much for the feedback guys!

@Rex_Bael the build came out at 1 Ohm.

Have you got a pic @Cape vaping supplies of how the wicks should run? All the way down into the channels? I have always left wicks well clear of the channels when assembling the Kayfuns. Maybe that is what is causing me leaks and hassles? Speaking of which I need to source me an Aqua. Had the order loaded on fasttech for a month, but did not pull the trigger yet. 

@Fickie thats a very good point - I suspect the issue is where the cone of the chimney screws into the main cylinder wall of the chimney. That part on my KF clones has never had and O-ring, and I have wondered about this often. I am going to strip it down when the tank is empty and do a proper investigation. If you wanted to up the resistance you would need to include more wire in the build - either add another coil, or wrap the coil around a bigger tube - I used a pink needle for this, but a 1.2mm drill bit would probably do the job.

@Chop007 I really appreciate that so much dude! I may have got lucky that this build came out looking so good 

Thank you @Matthee - I still have some other plans for coil builds. Need to find me some ribbon Kanthal now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/3/14)

yes dev. that is how see pics of the guys wicking there aquas do the exact same

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (30/3/14)

devdev said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback guys!
> 
> @Rex_Bael the build came out at 1 Ohm.
> 
> ...




I set up my cotton like this, and no leaking issues yet.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (30/3/14)

Wow @devdev 
That is amazing. 

A work of art. And the photos are superb. 

Are those the standard post screws on the KFL+ ? 
Or are they those new screws you found with bigger heads?
Was gonna ask how did you manage to fasten the coil down?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/3/14)

Dev is becoming a true Coil master damn

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (30/3/14)

devdev said:


> I gave the Clapton Coil a try today, as described by Riptrippers in the video below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome stuff @devdev ! Stunning coil that! Congrats on your coilmaster medal. You so deserve it!
I questioned the 4 feed channels, but was told it is fine. Still have my doubts!


----------



## RIEFY (30/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff @devdev ! Stunning coil that! Congrats on your coilmaster medal. You so deserve it!
> I questioned the 4 feed channels, but was told it is fine. Still have my doubts!


I recieved these 4 channel in this new order with out any notice. what I have found is if you dont lay your wick in the channels there will be leaking and gurgling. to me it looks like a hybrid between a aqua and kayfun.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (30/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I recieved these 4 channel in this new order with out any notice. what I have found is if you dont lay your wick in the channels there will be leaking and gurgling. to me it looks like a hybrid between a aqua and kayfun.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Then I guess to get the ultimte vape out of thhis atty, is to do the "Double barrel" and wick like an Aqua?


----------



## devdev (30/3/14)

Silver said:


> Wow @devdev
> That is amazing.
> 
> A work of art. And the photos are superb.
> ...



Thanks Silver. Those are the standard screws that came on the KFL+. Still sourcing replacement screws for the M1.6 x 3mm that the KFs use. I am searching for bigger heads though, as it makes securing the coil legs easier. The screws on my Igo, which are replacements, have a head almost twice as big, and it makes every aspect of working with them that much easier.



TylerD said:


> Then I guess to get the ultimte vape out of thhis atty, is to do the "Double barrel" and wick like an Aqua?



Does this mean that you effectively run two thin cotton wicks through the coil, and then run a leg down into each part of the X pattern?

Am going to fiddle later - between advice from @Fickie, @TylerD, @Cape vaping supplies and @Alex hopefully I will get this right


----------



## TylerD (30/3/14)

Something like this @devdev

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Fickie (2/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Something like this @devdev
> View attachment 2651
> 
> View attachment 2652


Well worth a try but the channels are smaller / shallower from what I can see. I don't have and Aqua. Still worth a logical try .

Quoted from @devdev. "If you wanted to up the resistance you would need to include more wire in the build - either add another coil, or wrap the coil around a bigger tube - I used a pink needle for this, but a 1.2mm drill bit would probably do the job."
Thanks Bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/5/14)

Having another look at this Clapton coil now, and boy is it awesome. Well done @devdev , truly a masterpiece.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (28/5/14)

Alex said:


> Having another look at this Clapton coil now, and boy is it awesome. Well done @devdev , truly a masterpiece.



Thanks @Alex. I have some plans for the Clapton style build coming up. Thinking a clapton twisted with a clapton, wrapped into an Inception coil. Will need a car battery to get warmed up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom (29/5/14)

The Dev tripper! Awesome work, that coil. ????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (29/5/14)

Btw... my Kayfun had never an issue with either gurgling, leaking, running dry. It just works. Wicking it just standard, cutting off excess when the chimney is fitted and pushing back the remaining ends just loosely above the channels. Bottom filling works better then top filling as well, imho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

